# my rant...



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi guys! Please forgive me but I have to let this out somewhere... The other day at work, I brought in a pic of my puppy because I was happy and wanted to show everyone my new little guy. Mind you, my co-workers are very nice poeple (with this exception <_<) and are dog owners and go gaga when others bring in their pets into our store. Anyway, I bring in the pic to show and I get the reaction of "oh..." And what type of dog is this from another, no comment from someone else as well as why a maltese? and my personal favorite "maltese are only cute when they are puppies, when they get older there not the same!" How rude is that! I felt very hurt and mad! So whats the big deal w/maltese? Trust me, I said things to the person who made the last comment! Its fine to have your own opinions and fine not to like all breeds of dogs but couldn't we be a little more nicer?







<_<







The one person who liked him was a cat person; go figure!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I think some people are more into big dogs and many people dislike those little yappy ankle bitters. I post a little over on Dogomania , it's a wonderful site and you get tons of great information but it seems as the majority are really into the "BIG DOG's" . I like big dogs too and have had several of them. But as I have aged a little I have found the perks to these toy breeds. You can take them to more places, food bill is less,(less food & less poop), some meds are cheaper, easier bathe, etc. Guess your co-workers have not been enlightened. Maybe malts are a best lept secret!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Some people don't realize how hurtful their comments can be. These are the same people who say not so nice things about kids..... They need to get some social skills!

I also love your avatar.... absolutely adorable!

Keep you chin up and know that you have the most loveable adorable puppy in the world and they don't know what they are missing!

Judi


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

You know puppy luv, we ran into the same situation. We went to Petsmart with our puppy and one of our friends who has a Westie. Caesar was just 11 wks and one of the people that works there was like oh is that a baby Maltese? We said yeah and then she said, " they are cute when they are puppys but they are ugly when they grow up." My hubby, our friend, and I were shocked...unable to say anything having heard this coming from someone who works at a pet store say about our lil' puppy. THen she kept on saying, " they're hair gets all knotted and just ugly". We just could not believe it


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Ok.... umm..... 

seriously.. I'm confused....


there are two issues here... one would be that these people were saying something that was true.. and then.. well.. ok that would be rude... 


but.. what they are saying is just wrong in my opinion.. not on a personal level, but literally.... I think there are many (most) Maltese who are absolutely adoreable when they are full grown, and I'm a pretty proud owner of 2 full grown girls who get attention EVERYWHERE they go??? 

Serisously.. I kind of wonder if maybe some of these people have just come across unkempt maltese or with owners who don't take care for them, or if maybe these people have them confused with another breed???

I don't get it?


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks guys







! I know I sounded childish but, I couldn't help it







! I honestly think that everyones babies are adorable and visiting this site previously and seeing the pics made me decide on a malt. I don't know either what they have been looking at because I see a bunch of good looking pups & full grown dogs here!!







You know, they don't have to say " hes cute or whatever" or if they don't prefer malts thats fine, everyone has different tastes but I think my thing is "if you have nothing good to say, don't say anything at all..." And these came from people who I consider friends. Enough now! Thank you again everyone!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

puppy luv
people are totally jealous your baby is adorable just adorable
everywhere i go people stop me to tell me that maxi is adorable
and if anyone ever said anything nasty about my baby , they would wish they hadnt, people are weird
dont get upset as you know how absolutely adorable and sweet your baby is and another thing you should have said when they said that
malteses dont age well you should say neither have you!!
lol furbabies when they get older cant get botox and facelifts
anyway ignore them


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

its sooo true. when people see a maltese---all they see is money. like seriously---EVERYONE knows that maltese are worth money...that they're expensive. and thats why they're jealous. when my aunt and cousins (i dont really talk to them much--because of other reasons) found out that i bought a maltese---and they saw my maltese--you could seriously see them getting angry and jealous at the same time. and then they asked me how much i paid--i told them the truth! im not going to lie to please them. 

anyway, so my cousin (who i dont like) came over unexpectedly (shes rude) saw sprite and ellie...asked how much. i told her. and then we told her the whole story about how we got gruffi from some lady that had puppies outside in 30 degree weather and we 'rescued' gruffi. and she was like "well, how much did you pay for him" and i was like "hes not purebred--hes a mix---we rescued him--we got him for free". she didnt even listen. they think that just because we have sprite and ellie---that when we got gruffi--that we must've spent at least $1,000 or something.

people are just jealous. and maltese are super cute!!! and the people who say that maltese are stupid prissy dogs are stupid themselves.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree soo much with all of you!!! I was at the petstore buying a new brush for Casper. I went to ask a person who worked there about Greenies and she asked me where I got my Maltese, and how much was he. I told her and she said "You know you can get Maltese cheaper at some pet stores". I just kind of stood there. I was in shock!

Puppy*luv--- Your Maltese is a cutie! Maltese are cut no matter how old they are!


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank you guys!!









~doctorcathy, i'm sorry about your aunt & cousins! I think what a wonderful thing you did rescuing Gruffi!! 

I don't think its really anybody (strangers) business to ask how much someone paid for their dog. If they're polite about it and interested in the breed, fine, but most people are just nosey! Mind your business!









malts are little angels!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a Basset Hound just like Wally!!! No one will just leave her alone when they walk in the door! They always say "I bet she'll be calmer if I pet her".







It makes her worse! I guess some people just can't listen!!!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I guess I am lucky because most everyone in my family owns dogs, so we all know how to behave in each others homes, as for other people, my rule is a very simple one. If they don't like how my dogs are, they know where my door is, it let em in and it can let em out just as easily. This is my pups home, not theirs and if they find them unacceptable, oh well TOO BAD. I know I sound really stern, but like everyone else, I am really sick of being criticized so heavily about my dogs. It is like no one but my husband & family understands how much they mean to me. In the last week, I have heard them called mutts and today someone called them mongrels! Needless to say, I bit my tonuge, but pretty soon, I am not going to be biting it anymore. These are living beings and even if they don't understand the words, I DO and I feel indignant for them. What more can I say?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

that totally sucks. we have the same problem here. i called animal control on the same people 3 times. so far i havent seen the dog in 2 weeks. i was talking to our dog trainer about it---she told me to start carrying a bat. i feel bad hitting dogs, you know? she was like "what would you rather do-hurt a dog attacking your dog, or have your dog killed". so we carry around a long bully stick (4 feet long). so im thinking i can hit the dog with it, give it to the mean dog and it will give me a chance to run if the dog wants to eat the bully stick. i hope that would work---i just wouldnt want to break a dogs arms or something, you know?


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Its so sad that it has come to having to carry a stick w/ you for protection just for wanting to safely walk your dog! I don't blame both of you for ranting! I do not understand how people be so irresponsible! If your not going to take care of you dogs, don't have one in the first place!! I pray that they don't have kids!! You know if they're dog got hurt by another loose dog, they will be the first ones to complain! <_<


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

To reply to puppy luv's first "rant"....
It is so obvious that other people are JEALOUS!








One of the most popular character traits about a maltese is that they keep that "puppy look" through their entire life! 
I was showing a girl I work with a picture of a malt puppy so that she could get the idea and she said, "Sure it's cute as a puppy but it's not always going to look like that." Another girl came up to us and was like, "Actually, my cousin owns a maltese and he is about 5 years old and looks just like a little puppy." That really shut the first girl up  
Those nasty comments are only sour grapes.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Oh, there's someone on dogster, a maltese Ocha Pippins. 13 years old!!! still looks like a pup


----------



## Janja (Apr 15, 2004)

I would just like to share what happened to me
when I walk my little ogi, people make fun of him
they ask me if he runs in bateries (I hope you understand what I mean), they say that they have a cat bigger than my dog 
this happens every day 

but when I take my big black lab with us it gets even worse - they just look at us and ask questions all the time - if they get along etc. At first it was OK, but now it's becoming anoying

Hope you understand my poor english
 to all maltese lovers out there


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

janja, i totally understand what you mean! my friend even tried to buy me that little toy dog that yaps and jumps backwards. so annoying. im one of those people that you're talking about though....gruffi gets along with sprite and ellie----but they still fight. so i ask people if their dogs get along like mine or if they're perfect. lol. you should get a dogster page and put pics of your malt and lab.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I would love to see a dogster page of your babies!


----------

